# UHF Remote issues



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

Ever since we upgraded to HD last fall, our UHF remotes don't work worth a damn on our 722k. We have 3 different remotes (older ones and a new one), and sometimes they work flawlessly, then an hour or 2 later they won't hardly work at all (unless you're standing about 6 feet from the receiver).

We never had these issues with our old 522 receiver. I've made sure batteries are fresh, tried a longer piece of coax (to get the antenna up higher), etc. 

Looking for suggestions and help! It has gotten so frustrating that my wife is ready to throw the remotes across the room.

Thanks.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

What kind of TV do you have?


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> What kind of TV do you have?


TV1 is connected to a Samsung 40" LCD (new last fall as well).

TV2 is split to 3 misc. TV's (old 13" CRT in kitchen, 32" CRT in Bedroom, 25" CRT in studio)


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Had the same problem - upgraded from 722 to 722K ( do to HD failure ) the UHF remotes all worked with the 722, but not with the 722K. The installer rigged up a backfeed system, and placed another antenna upstairs and everything works. 722K must have a problem.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I just had to buy a new remote from Dish just last week for the same type of problem


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

I suddenly ran into a similar problem when I got an HD set, moved the receiver temporailly while rewiring my media rack. In another thread, it was said there is an issue when using an HDMI cable, the RF remote receive became less sensitive for some reason. I replaced the little supplied RF antenna with a rabbit ear antenna I had, the type you can get at Big Lots, General Dollar, etc for $3-5, solved the problem.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The old silver UHF remotes that I used with my 522 had a much better range (even on the same channels) than the new black remote and they still work with the 722K. The only difference is that the old remotes don't have the red, green, yellow and blue buttons on them (but I don't think they have any function yet). You can still buy the old remotes on eBay.


----------



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, I think I figured out why it's happening - appears that whenever our HD set is on, it is somehow affecting the signal of the UHF remote (to the point where even standing a few feet from the receiver it wouldn't work correctly). Guess, I need to look into some of the possible solutions (maybe I have an old bowtie antenna laying in the basement yet).


----------



## golfpoor (Apr 21, 2011)

I connected a 4 ft piece of RG6 to the receiver and put the antenna on the opposite end, connected it to the top of the TV table with a clothes pin. Now, using my normal sitting position (of course), it works great. If you do not like that idea, move your receiver to different locations (up, down, left ,or right). I just found it easier to move the RF ant around to find a sweet spot. You might need to add an attenuator to quell interference.

golfpoor


----------

